# Silver - Investment Potential



## kevcorcoran (25 Jan 2008)

Hi all,

I am wondering about silver as an investment.  I get the feeling the everyone is jumping on the "gold bandwagon" at the minute.  I have a about €50k to invest and I would just like to know if anyone has put money into silver recently and most importantly if you think it is a good idea....


----------



## z106 (25 Jan 2008)

kevcorcoran said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am wondering about silver as an investment. I get the feeling the everyone is jumping on the "gold bandwagon" at the minute. I have a about €50k to invest and I would just like to know if anyone has put money into silver recently and most importantly if you think it is a good idea....


 
Ya - interestinkg question.

I brought that up in a previous thread before.

My main question is this:
Is there a direct reletionship between gold and silver?
i.e. If gold rises,does silver also rise?

Because if that is the case then silver has some catching up to do as it hasn't risen in line with gold.

Maybe that's being too simplistic though.


----------



## ixus (25 Jan 2008)

Here's an interesting discussion on it :
[broken link removed]

There's a school of thought suggested in the link above that China is keeping it artificially low by taking huge naked short positions.


----------



## ivuernis (25 Jan 2008)

Silver has pretty much risen in line with all other metals in the last few years if you look at the graphs. Kitco (www.kitco.com) is a good resource for checking such data. 

Gold is up past $900 again today I assume on the news that SA has closed its mines due to power shortages there.


----------



## z106 (25 Jan 2008)

ivuernis said:


> Silver has pretty much risen in line with all other metals in the last few years if you look at the graphs. Kitco (www.kitco.com) is a good resource for checking such data.
> 
> Gold is up past $900 again today I assume on the news that SA has closed its mines due to power shortages there.


 
Ya - gold is comfortably at an all time high at the moment.

Will there be a correction soon i wonder?


----------



## joe sod (25 Jan 2008)

kevcorcoran said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am wondering about silver as an investment. I get the feeling the everyone is jumping on the "gold bandwagon" at the minute. I have a about €50k to invest and I would just like to know if anyone has put money into silver recently and most importantly if you think it is a good idea....


 Yes i have been invested in silver for 4 years now, but not a huge amount, it is alot more volatile than gold and can drop 40% in a few weeks, this happened in may 2006 when it raced from $8 by january 2006 to $15 by may 2006 only to crash to near $10 shortly after and then do nothing basically for 18 months. When you are looking backwards at a chart you do not fully appreciate this, it is only when you have significant money invested that you feel these big moves and learn to live with them. Are you prepared to do this with 50,000, also when it drops big the analysts will say it has a lot further to fall and when it rise big they say the opposite


----------

